# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σωστή διατροφή για καναρινι

## Eva

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Πρόσφατα βρήκα το φόρουμ και διαβάζοντας διάφορες συνομιλίες  μαθαίνω καλύτερα τους μικρούς μας φίλους και καταλαβαίνω ότι ίσως κάνω κάτι λάθος όσον αφορά τη διατροφή.
Έχω ένα καναρίνι (δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάποια ράτσα από το μαγαζί που το αγόρασα μου είπαν ότι είναι ) και του δίνω αυτά που μου πρότειναν. Σπόρους χύμα που μου έδωσαν σε ένα σακουλακι, στικ με σπόρια που του αρέσει πολυ, αυγοτροφη κόκκινη και επειδή είδα ότι του αρέσουν τα μαύρα σπορακια του έχω και ένα μπωλακι μόνο με αυτά. Φρούτα , λαχανικά, αυγό του βάζω εννοείται. 
Σας στέλνω φωτό ...
Θα προτείνατε να αλλάξω κάτι ή να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο;

Στάλθηκε από το WAS-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thanos.

δωσε ενα μειγμα σπορων (χωρις ρουπσεν + πελλετ). διαμορφωσε τις πατηθρες. και δες και εδω 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/archive...php/f-182.html

----------


## thanos.

σαν εξτρα σπορακια δωσε κια-καμελινα-φονιο με μετρο τα εξτρα σπορακια ειναι λιπαρα και δεν θελουμε να μαζεψει λιπος...

----------


## thanos.

και μονιμα ενα κοκκαλο σουπιας.

----------


## amastro

Ο σπόρος που τρώει και του δίνεις έξτρα είναι ρούπσεν. *Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*Προσπάθησε να βρεις ένα μείγμ σπόρων χωρίς ρούπσεν και χρωματιστα μπισκοτάκια.
Το στικ μην το ξαναπάρεις. Είναι ότι χειρότερο. Το ίδιο και η κόκκινη αυγοτροφή που του έχεις δίπλα στους σπόρους.
Διάβασε στα θέματα του φόρουμ για τους σπόρους (βασικό μείγμα και έξτραδάκια) και τα λαχανικά που μπορείς να δίνεις.
Το πουλάκι πρέπει να είναι κόκκινο μωσαϊκό αν και δεν έχω εμπειρία σε καναρίνια χρώματος.

----------


## Eva

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση είχα προβλημα με τη σύνδεσή μου.
Η αυγοτροφη είναι ότι χειρότερο; Είναι το πρώτο που δίνουν μαζί με το κλουβί  :Happy:  
Οπότε να μην δώσω καθόλου αυγοτροφη μόνο φρέσκο αυγό;
Επίσης στα τύπου πετ Σίτι όλες οι τροφές συσκευασμένες και μη έχουν μέσα μπισκοτάκι. 
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει μια εταιρία με σωστή τροφή να παραγγείλω on line ? Ή και συγκεκριμένη τροφή που προτεινετε. Θα μου είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο από το να δω τι σπόροι επιτρέπονται , να δω τι σπόρους έχω και να κάνω τον διαχωρισμό. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ !


Στάλθηκε από το WAS-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Σε πολλά πετ σοπ έχουν σακιά ανοιχτά με σπόρους χωρίς ρουπσεν. Εγώ παίρνω της Verselle Laga πχ. Τα quicko έχουν και χύμα χωρίς ρουπσεν. Ψάξε και θα βρεις πολλές επιλογές.

----------


## Eagle

Καλημέρα σας , η κοπέλα μου έφερε ένα καναρίνι , επειδή είχα σκυλιά , αλλά καναρίνια δεν είχα ποτέ , δεν ξέρω τι τροφή να πάρω , διάβασα πολύ στο *Forum* , αυτή 


*Laga Prestige Canaries Premium 1kg
*
είναι καλή ;  :cool:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αρκετά καλή ποιότητα .

----------


## Eagle

[QUOTE=gianniskilkis;836462]Αρκετά καλή ποιότητα .[/QUOTE

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση , διάβασα πως είναι καλό να μην έχει *Rubsen* , 
ισχύει αυτό ; Ακόμα παρατήρησα πως οι περισσότερες τροφές χωρίς αυτό τον σπόρο είναι *20κιλες* , έχεις να μου προτείνεις καμία εσύ ;  :cool:

----------


## Eva

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, 
Σχετικά με τη τροφή κατηργησα τελικά αυτή με το μπισκοτάκι και πηρα την ακόλουθη 
Manitoba Canary Best Premium 1kg
Είναι καλή; 
Επίσης αντικατεστησα της πατηθρες με ξύλινες. 
Εκκρεμεί το θέμα με τη βιταμίνη/αυγοτροφη  που μου είχαν δώσει από το πετ σοπ και μου είχατε συστήσει να μην την εχω.
Υπάρχει μια άλλη ποιότητα να πάρω; Ποια μου προτείνετε;

Στάλθηκε από το WAS-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Σε συσκευασμένες του κιλού, δεν έχεις πολλές επιλογές. Έχει και αυτή κάτι σαν "μπισκοτάκι" αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχει ρούπσεν.
Για αυγοτροφή, αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
*Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα*

----------


## Eva

Καλημέρα ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Την έφτιαξα ήδη και έχει μπει κατάψυξη ! Ευχαριστώ!!

Στάλθηκε από το WAS-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

